# Jean Hubeau - Sonata for trumpet and piano



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Not bad, not good. It's very conventional in its contours and melodies, although I thought that blending in a little jazz with a "cowboy on the trail" rhythm was a cute touch in the final movement.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

As a retired trumpeter, my reaction is that I'd find it fun to play. The pros of its technique requirements is that the tessitura lies mid-range almost the entire piece until the very end. Plenty of chances to show-off tone. The con is that there's often too little rest time for the chops so very good endurance is required.

As a composer, I'm not impressed. I'll just cite a few. In the first movement, why after the first minute is all of its material repeated nearly verbatim in the second minute? Why was there a need throughout the piece, to have numerous sections utilizing a solitary piano pattern? Why were there some trumpet fanfare figures tossed in slow movements?


----------

